# I actually found some ammo!



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

After having a hard time finding ammo that was not outrageously overpriced, I was able to buy some .22 LR and .357 Mag. locally. I bought the .22's at a tad under 5 cents a round for Winchester and the .357 Magnums at 52 cents a round for Federal...maybe the ammo shortage is starting to ease up.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can find anything I need around here... except 22's :102:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prices are coming back down to just expensive here, also.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have seen .22 just sitting on the shelf up in my neck of the woods. I guess the resellers are having a hard time moving their stash and do not have the room to add to it, so they are not buying it all in one whack.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

My place even has them on sale. They can't get rid of them as fast as they thought. I'm debating going to pick up 300 rounds or so


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

the scalpers around where I live are still getting 50 to 70 dollars a brick for 22. I managed to get a bucket o bullets about a month ago, first 22 I have been able to purchase in a year and a half. granted I have not tried really hard but you can still not just walk into a store and get it unless you want to go to the pawn shop and pay stupid prices.

Everything else is pretty readily available.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My gunshops are still devoid of .22 ammo. I haven't used that caliber since I was a kid. I have a couple of old rifles for the stuff but I gave up on it. Every other caliber is plentiful here. The Russian calibers come and go and surplus 7.62X54R is probably on it's way out like the 8mm and .303 of years passed. Now is a good time to stock up on imported calibers due to regional conflicts. I just snagged a case of X39 for my AK and my SKS.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to CSI, I received a case of x39 Golden Tiger, yesterday.

Other than .22LR, I've had no trouble getting most ammo I want. Mainly, I blast away with .45 ACP and 9 mm, and there is no shortage of that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't worry, Obama will find some way to make ammo disappear. Thank God for
reloading.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> My place even has them on sale. They can't get rid of them as fast as they thought. I'm debating going to pick up 300 rounds or so


That's not even debatable...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

No problems finding centerfire ammo for all my firearms...

22LR on the other hand is still pretty silly here... everyone and their cousins are trying to sell Remington 22's, but Remington rimfire ammo is pretty much crap.
The occasional box of Federal or CCI show up, but the prices are stupid and I refuse to pay that much.
Fortunately I still have a good supply from the pre-stupidity days.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Two years ago I had a guy trade me two unopened spam cans of Brown Bear X39 for a case of Golden Tiger. I still have one of them. 1000 for 1,460 in spam cans, Yes Please!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I find deals locally rarely. csi-teck is correct I believe in buying what Russian made stuff you can especially spam cans before it dries up possibly forever.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

We picked up three 525 count boxs of 36grain .22 LR HV HP for $22 each at Wally World last Monday. That's around 4.6 cents a round after tax. Prices and availablility seem to be improving in the Northeast.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Shelves are well stocked with everything except rimfire, powder for pistol calibers is still iffy. 22long rifle, 22mag, 17hmr show up from time to time and when it does the pricing is ok but it goes fast, plenty of primers available but you have to really shop. 4cents apiece for primers will not get my money.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Around here, everything except .22LR, .357 Mag., and .44 Mag. is readily available! I have a decent supply of .22LR but as I come across more I'll buy it to do some target shooting or training...JM2C


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Finding ammo especially 22 feels an aweful lot like christmas


----------

